# Flying bat



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I've had this idea for a while after seeing one of those solar/battery powered flying birds. 



I went ahead and bought one to see if my idea might work.
The birds are quite small, and are made out of Styrofoam with feathers glued onto them. I decided to do something simple for starters. I cut out a bat shape made from peel and stick black felt, and stuck it right onto the excising bird.
I wanted to keep this as light weight as possible, because the motor on these couldn't take much weight. Also the wire that suspends the bird can't hold much either without sagging. I painted the unit black, as to not be so noticeable. I took this project over to show Steve (Halstaff) and he thought it might be possible to hack this to run off AC power.....wall wart. Steve also thought we could make a bigger version of this to accommodate a bigger bat. The unit runs on one AAA battery, or solar. The battery option on this particular model of flying bird comes in handy for night time use. The bat I cut out has a wing span of about five inches. I thought this would be a nice atmosphere effect if 2-3 of these were placed around a tombstone fluttering around for example. Maybe add some nice lighting. My partners in crime on this are P5, Hilda and The Halloween Lady. We are all making our own version, and have been talking back and forth about different ideas. Make sure you chime in ladies! I took a few day/night test videos I'll post. The position of the stake the motor and the bat sits upon, seems to dictate the moment of the way the bat flies. When the stake is straight up and down, the bat flutters around in a circle. When the stake is offset, the bat flutters/flies more in place.
Any ideas or suggestions are more than welcome. This is something I threw together in a very shot time. A very easy project. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v479/Yelsir/BAT%20VIDEO/Bat%20Videos%20146.mp4

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v479/Yelsir/BAT%20VIDEO/Bat%20Videos%20148.mp4

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v479/Yelsir/BAT%20VIDEO/Bat%20Videos%20151.mp4

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v479/Yelsir/BAT%20VIDEO/Flying%20bat%20video%20and%20pictures%20002.mp4


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That looks great Robert! Why don't you show the still photos of the bat so people can see what it looks like not fluttering at 100 mph? It looks so much better since you painted the body. BTW, I'm still working on mine....will post something soon.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks PFIVE!
Okay, still photos.....happy now? 






































Pumpkin5 said:


> That looks great Robert! Why don't you show the still photos of the bat so people can see what it looks like not fluttering at 100 mph? It looks so much better since you painted the body. BTW, I'm still working on mine....will post something soon.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Have you tried it upside down? Wonder if it will work hanging from the porch or tree in front of my house.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I haven't tried it upside down, but another member on the other forum said she did, and it worked upside down. That would look pretty cool hanging from your porch or tree! :jol:



CrazedHaunter said:


> Have you tried it upside down? Wonder if it will work hanging from the porch or tree in front of my house.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I need to find some time to put together a larger version. 
This looks awesome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Not bad. 
How is the power hack coming along?
I am sure this is the kind of item that gets cheaper at the end of the summer season too. I know I have seen butterflies of this kind of device.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Steve!
That would be awesome :jol:



halstaff said:


> I need to find some time to put together a larger version.
> This looks awesome!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Still working on that Bone Dancer :jol:



Bone Dancer said:


> Not bad.
> How is the power hack coming along?
> I am sure this is the kind of item that gets cheaper at the end of the summer season too. I know I have seen butterflies of this kind of device.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

wicked cool! Will have to try that


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

This is very cool! I love the thought of them flying around a tombstone. It also gives me a great idea for a hat.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Got my hummingbirds today. Just replace the wings and a spot of paint and I think thats all that will be needed. It has a switch to go from battery only to solar cell only and frankly I dont think hacking the power supply ( a AAA battery) is worth the trouble. A good alkaline battery should run this thing all night. The wings will have to be really lite, maybe silk or something simular and short piece of wire to mount the wings with. Cutting off the feathers and the beak and replace with the bat wings and your done. Basically it spins and viberates, but for what it is it should look ok.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm going to give this a try. I just placed an order.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

A GREAT idea & hack!!! Adorable little bugger :biggrinkin:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

There you can see the disc where the wire is attached and there is an off set weight under it that makes it viberate as it spins.









There is the small switch and the battery case for the AAA battery. I am amazed they can build that for the price. Made in China though.









There is the bird. Cutting off the beak and all the feathers to reduce weight and adding the bat wings and your done, just paint it black and Ta daaaaa.


----------



## Evil Elf (Dec 24, 2013)

I've seen these before, but never thought of a bat. Good thinking! I have to try this now.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Instead of the bird I bought the butterflies. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

This would look great in my window boxes. I really like the fluttering movement of the bat.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I finally put together a couple of sample videos of the bats flying around in a graveyard scene.
Not bad for a ten dollar solar/battery operated hummingbird.
http://vid1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag210/bobzilla5/Flying%20Bats/MVI_3382_zpsfktgx7el.mp4

http://vid1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag210/bobzilla5/Flying%20Bats/MVI_3379_zpss5myqrx6.mp4

http://vid1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag210/bobzilla5/Flying%20Bats/MVI_3373_zps1unz5gxr.mp4


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice and shivery


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm late to the game on this thread, but this is a brilliant hack. Kudos for thinking of this!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look cool with the fire and ice lighting, too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is splendid Robert! I love all the bats fluttering about, it looks just like a small colony of bats, spreading Halloween revelry around the graveyard! You have such great ideas and changing those ho-hum hummingbirds to a groovy bat is awesome-sauce! Nice lighting there mister...you are so good at painting with lighting. You are the "Bob Ross" of bulbs.

(look....there is a happy little tree....)


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, guys 
P5, you're too funny


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

bobzilla said:


> Thanks, guys
> P5, you're too funny


:winkin:How do you mean???


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :winkin:How do you mean???


You know exactly what I mean


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

bobzilla said:


> You know exactly what I mean


:undecidekin:I think you mean I am the most hilarious person you've ever met??? (or something like that):winkin:


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

This is brilliant! I'd love to try having one fly around a witch's head, or around the tip of a staff...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks 
I did a UV version of the bats, but didn't come out very well.
After painting the bats with UV paint, the paint made the material stiff, and made the bats fly weird. Less movement on the wings.

http://vid1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag210/bobzilla5/Flying%20Bats/MVI_3393_zps5llsdgf3.mp4

http://vid1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag210/bobzilla5/Flying%20Bats/MVI_3396_zpsqurb9ar2.mp4

http://vid1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag210/bobzilla5/Flying%20Bats/MVI_3391_zps2t9opyo9.mp4


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I know the stiffer wings mean less fluttering (which you don't like) but I like the way the paint really showcases the bat's form. Now you can really tell it's bats, instead of frantic, black "things".


----------

